# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Top10 lojrat me te mira per PS2 te te gjitha kohrave

## Gerdi

Pershendetje vizitor!

Kjo eshte lista e 10 lojrave me te mira per PS2 te te gjitha koherave sipas IGN!
Me poshte do te gjeni lojrat dhe gjithashtu do te gjeni dhe nje sondazh ku mund te votoni per lojen qe sipas jush eshte me e mira  :buzeqeshje: 

Gerdi

PS: Mos u ankoni te mua nqs nuk gjeni lojen tuaj te preferuar jua perseris qe kjo renditje eshte mare nga IGN

----------


## Gerdi

Vendi #10 ICO 

Published by SCEA | Developed by SCEI 
Pse e zgjodhem: 
ICO duket si nje loje e thjesht deri sa ti fillon e luan dhe e kupton se sa e bukur dhe inspiruese qe eshte. Ne kete loje krijuesit kan krijuar nje keshtjelle qe duhet te kesh kujdes te gjithcka qe tia gjesh sekretet dhe te fshehtat qe ta mbarosh kete loje 
Mjedisi eshte shume i madh dhe te jep nje ndjesi qe mund te skosh ku te duash, gjithashtu te jep dhe nje ndjesi sikur ka shume me shume ne te ardhmen. Pra nderkohe qe loja vjeterohet deshira per ta luajtur eshte akoma e re dhe e fresket.


Tipi: Aventure | Released: 30/9/01

----------


## Gerdi

RANK #9 METAL GEAR SOLID 2: SONS OF LIBERTY 

Published by Konami | Developed by Konami JPN 
Pse e zgjodhem: 
Edhe pas 3 vjetesh aventura e pare e Solid Snake ne PS2 duket fantastike. Ato qe duan aksionin me te mire ia detyrojne vetes te luajne kete loje.
Si serit e tjera MGS2, ka disa menyra per te kaluar mbi te njejtat probleme. Detyra te ndryshme mund te behen ne nje menyr te vetme, por ka dhe disa gjera te vogla qe e bejne akoma me mire.


 Tipi: Aksion | Released: 11/13/01

----------


## Gerdi

RANK #8 ONIMUSHA 3: DEMON SIEGE 
 
Published by Capcom | Developed by Capcom 
Pse e zgjodhem:
Capcom's breathtaking Onimusha 3 made our list almost because of the high-end quality of its CG sequences alone. But even if you were to disregard those terrific Robot-directed mini-movies, Demon Siege is without a doubt, one of the prettiest action games around.
Every last detail, from the animations of Jacques and Samanosuke's face to the elaborate stage designs, scream of Hollywood-level production value. The animations and special effects are just as striking, and the textures are some of the best that the PlayStation 2 has to offer. It's hard to imagine the upcoming Onimusha 4 looking any better.

Genre: Action-Adventure | Released: 4/27/04

----------


## Gerdi

RANK #7 RATCHET AND CLANK: UP YOUR ARSENAL 

Published by SCEA | Developed by Insomniac Games 

Why We Picked It: 
Developer Insomniac Games managed to crank out Ratchet and Clank: Up Your Arsenal just a year, but since they've been refining their graphics engine constantly it is still an amazing game to behold. Running smoothly in progressive scan, UYA is dazzling in its ability to provide some platforming and shooting action with tons of visual effects that don't get old through the entire game. It's a hyperactive Saturday morning cartoon come to life and it's easy to get sucked right in. 

The unsaid motto behind UYA is that nothing should get in the way of the fun and so the developers have thrown players into a world with dozens and dozens of different weapons and versions of weapons to shoot their way through intricately designed worlds. Everything works together to make a game so fun and so good-looking that it's a shame it ever comes to an end. 

Genre: Action | Released: 11/2/0

----------


## Gerdi

RANK #6 FINAL FANTASY X 
 
Published by Square EA| Developed by Square 
Why We Picked It: 
When it was first released in 2001 no other RPG in the world looked as good as Final Fantasy X, and it's hard to pick another one that looks as good since. To this day, the adventures of Tidus, Yuna, and Lulu are still an incredible technical achievement -- with some of the most expressive facial and body animations that we've ever seen. But the emotion of the characters only scratch the surface of what FFX really has to offer: as it also boasts a fantastic array of special effects, excellent modeling, and plenty of interesting environments.
But what really pushes Final Fantasy X over the top is its superb use of style in conjunction with an already-impressive technical brilliance. These are easily some of the best character designs available for the PlayStation 2 and the sheer amount of personality that comes across in every scene is as badass as it is moving.

Genre: RPG | Released: 12/18/01

----------


## Gerdi

RANK #5 GRAN TURISMO 4 

Published by SCEA | Developed by Polyphony Digital 
Why We Picked It: 
Hundreds of detailed cars and dozens of courses all done with a solid framerate and with support of both 480p and 1080i. Sure, there's still plenty of aliasing going on here, but the feeling of racing a perfect line at Nurburgring with five other cars is pretty amazing. With so much care into making this by far the best-looking racing game on the PS2 it's almost enough to completely cover-up the fact that the AI still needs work.
But whether the race is along a dusty cliff, through the streets of a Mediterranean town, or through some snowy peaks, GT4 packs in plenty of visuals to gaze at besides the road that really should be the main focus. Thankfully, there's a sweet replay mode that shows off the graphics to its fullest effect as well as a photo mode for exporting a high-res image to print or use as a wallpaper to remember the good times.

Genre: Racing | Released: 2/22/05

----------


## Gerdi

RANK #4 ZONE OF THE ENDERS: THE 2ND RUNNER 

Published by Konami | Developed by Konami JPN 
Why We Picked It: 
There probably isn't another PS2 game this generation that offers as much onscreen action and special effects as Zone of the Enders: The 2nd Runner. Easily one of the most beautiful games available for any system over the last couple of years, this sci-fi epic takes a super-sized dose of remarkable robot design and smashes it directly into more programming wizardry than we ever thought possible.
Even when matched up against its high-powered Xbox competition, The 2nd Runner more than holds its own -- with enough environmental effects, lasers, explosions, and other such activity to turn even the most tolerant of watchers into a full-blown epileptic... but in a good way. It's simply awesome.

Genre: Action | Released: 3/11/03

----------


## Gerdi

RANK #3 JAK 3 

Published by SCEA | Developed by Naughty Dog 
Why We Picked It: 
The world of Jak 3 may be cartoonish and populated with characters with the longest ears ever seen, but that doesn't mean that the style is amateurish. Far from it. With lushly designed characters and some beautiful environments, Jak 3 provides one colorful and stunning adventure. It's easy to ignore the next goal and just go off and explore.
But beyond the visual look of the game, it's also the animation that makes Jak 3 almost as much fun to just watch as it is to play. The cutscenes are done with the in-game engine and it wouldn't be a surprise if the animation team decided to screw the gaming business and just make some movies. The good news is that they're staying right here and continuing to make more games for us to gawk at.

Genre: Action | Released: 11/9/04

----------


## Gerdi

RANK #2 METAL GEAR SOLID 3: SNAKE EATER 

Published by Konami | Developed by Konami JPN 
Why We Picked It: 
The world of Snake Eater is one where it's easy to get lost in all of the details. Instead of a jungle with some trees and a chunks of grass that are all grouped together into one polygon, this steamy environment feels so much more real. The blades of grass are rendered individually and the same attention is put into everything else that Naked Snake encounters here.
But a world with no characters is nothing at all and the people here have been given unique looks and personalities. So much so that when the game comes to its climactic ending it's hard not to feel some emotion for those that didn't make it. Going beyond just making a game, the developers created an experience that lingers long after the game has gone through its credits. 

Genre: Action | Released: 11/17/04

----------


## Gerdi

RANK #1 GOD OF WAR 

Published by SCEA | Developed by SCEI 
Why We Picked It: 
If any game could have the claim of looking and feeling epic, it's the incredible God of War. From the fight at sea in the beginning to the battle of the gods at the end the game simply never lets up with its visceral impact. The detail is apparent in all of the characters in the game as well as the lavish backgrounds. As Kratos goes about his various tasks, God of War manages to give the feeling that so much more is going in in the rest of the world, like the burning city of Athens or the Titan that carries the temple.
The experience is also incredibly fluid with smooth graphics and animations as well as the overall design of the game. There are barely any load times, no chapter breaks, and nothing to break you away from wanting to keep playing, non-stop, until the very last movie plays and you can finally get some rest.

Genre: Action-Adventure | Released: 3/22/05

----------


## Gerdi

Did your favorite game make the cut or rank around where you thought it would? If not, then don't worry -- there are plenty of other fabulous-looking PS2 games out there that we didn't forget. Devil May Cry 3, Tekken 5, Jak II, Transformers, Ace Combat 5, Final Fantasy X-2, and Dark Cloud 2 are just a few of the PS2-exclusive games that almost made the list. While disqualified cross-platform games deserve a mention too, with titles like Rez, Burnout 3, Prince of Persia, Chaos Theory, Silent Hill 3, and Fight Night Round 2 looking good no matter what system they go to. No matter what the criteria, though, the PlayStation 2 definitely has its share of beautiful games, and whether you're an Xbox or Cube loyal or not, it's hard to deny their magnificence.

Ketu shifeni vet

----------


## niku-nyc

Them se 1 loj mungon Gran Theft Auto. Kjo loje realizoi imagjinaten dhe mundesine qe video games do arrinin teknollogji te madhe. Kjo loje e beri PS2 me te favorizuar nga te gjitha te tjerat.

GTA ishte vetem fillimi tashti me daljen e XBOX 360 dhe PS3 bota e video game do rritet dhe ajo qe enderrojm sot si i duam lojrat do realizoen me shume aq me shume kohe kalon...

----------


## Gerdi

Edhe une mendoj qe shume lojra mungojne e se disa lojra si ICO etj jane futur kot mund te jene te bukura por nuk e meritojne te futen ne TOP10 te te gjitha koherave te PS2 

Gerdi

----------


## Harakiri

Une se kuptoj pse Gran Turismo eshte kaq e famshme. Eshte nje nga lojerat me te merzitshme qe kam luajtur. Shoferet e tjere as nuk merren fare me ty, makinat kontrollohet si varka, dhe i vetmi 'argetim' eshte te shtypesh majtas e djathtas sipas rruges. Onimusha 3 kurre nuk mund te dale para Devil May Cry ose Resident Evil 4.

----------


## Gerdi

Edhe une te njejten mendim me ty kam, jane lene jashte lojra fantastike dhe jane vene brenda lojra qe per mua nuk e meritojne as te hyn ne top10 te javes e jo mo te te gjitha koherave...

Gerdi

----------


## panchovilla

Asnje nga GTA-te nuk u futka ne kete liste?

----------


## Vicky11

Nje nga lojrat me te mira per PS2 eshte seria e Need for Speed-Underground (DUB edition, street monster, etc..) of course kuptohet per ata si puna ime qe kane qejf lojrat me makina dhe racing.

----------


## panchovilla

Une 'speed'in e kam qef ne highway e jo ne playstation :djall sarkastik:

----------


## Vicky11

Oh yeah? Na re na se na qenke bere me keq se "the fast and the furious" lol. Mos harro se duhet te kesh dhe makinen per ate pune

----------

